# Purigen ?



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So I am thinging about using purigen in my canister filter instead of carbon. Has anyone ever used this stuff? I've never used or seen it. Is it best to leave it in your filter all the time or is this something that you use just when first setting up your tank or when there is an outbreak? Some directions would be helpful.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If I was you. I would use Seachem Matrix Bio Media instead of carbon. It is not as harsh as carbon is and it last the same amount of time as carbon. Why do you want to use purigen for?


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not going to use carbon. I wanted to use purigen to help polish and just keep the water clean over all. I would of used carbon but since I have come to this site I have learned that it robs your water of alot actually.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Yes it sure can.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Purigen is a great product, but needs to be in a bag. When used it can be used for a week maybe a little longer depending on how much is in the tank, it gets dirty fast and needs to be recharged.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> Purigen is a great product, but needs to be in a bag. When used it can be used for a week maybe a little longer depending on how much is in the tank, it gets dirty fast and needs to be recharged.



What do you use it for? What needs of yours does it meet? How long do you use it for.... do you just keep it in yur filter all the time?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been looking at using this as well. Researching it, it is listed as better than AC in that it will only filter out the bad stuff from the water and leave the trace elements that plants need alone. After awhile, it will expire but can be recharged several times with a bleach solution.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I have used this stuff before and it does work very well.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Purigen works great but it isn't something that I would keep in the filter all the time. I have used it to get meds out of the tanks. Also helps with cloudy water to an extent, but needs to be recharged often. After so many uses it does needs to be replaced. It will remove small particulate matter also.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Last month i took all the carbon out of my filter and in about 3 weeks my aquarium went yellow. I have some driftwood that will most likey leech tannis off of it for the next 6 months to a year. Aside from massive water changes will any other products work like AC does to take the yellow out? When i put the carbon back in my filter my tank went crystal clear in less than a day.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ditch the carbon use polyfil, its cheap, does a much better job and is washable and reuseable for up to a year.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Its gonna take the yellow fromt he drift wood out of the water?


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

i know these post are pretty old ,but i was wondering how long the purigen last before it needs to be regenerated ,if it only last a few weeks then i don't want it ,but if it will last a month or 2 i wouldn't mind investing in it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use purigen in my fresh water 180 and both my reefs.The packet last about 1 month in FW and longer in salt.Then I recharge the packet.I have packets that still recharge completely(back to pure white) that are over a year old.I haven't had to by a new packet in a year or so.I keep more than one in each tank and recharge individually as to always have one running.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had it last as long as 3 months. Most people think as soon as its discolored that it stops working but it keeps going till it gets pretty dark. I like using the version that comes prebagged. It's so much easier to use that way. I'd you don't use seachems bag, you're pretty much stuck with using as nylon which doesn't deal with bleach all that well. I've got some that's been in use now for 4 years.


----------

